# Small ads (some elderly)



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER.
8 years old,
Hateful little bastard.
Bites!

FREE PUPPIES
1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 sneaky neighbour's dog.

FREE PUPPIES.
Mother is a Kennel Club registered German Shepherd.
Father is a Super Dog, able to leap tall fences in a single bound.

COWS, CALVES: NEVER BRED.
Also 1 gay bull for sale.

JOINING NUDIST COLONY!
Must sell washer and dryer £100.

WEDDING DRESS FOR SALE .
Worn once by mistake.
Call Stephanie.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:

Love the first one especially!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Love the first one especially!


Same here :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i like the last one :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

